# اسالة متنوعة ؟ دونجل ؟ بوب كاد كام ؟ ارت كام ؟



## im alive (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا اشتريت احد البرامج من امريكا وجاء معة دونجل ؟ انا اريد ان انسخ هذا الدونجل للعمل بة على جهاز اخر ؟ هل يوجد طريقة لعمل نسخة من الدنجل ؟

برنامج bob cad cam هل هو يصلح للعمل على ماكينة روتر خشب ام هو متخصص اكثر فى المعادن ؟للعلم انا اريد شغل ثرى دى ؟


هل الشركة المنتجة لبرنامج البوب هى نفسها المنتجة لبرنامج الارت كام ؟

القصة باختصار 
انا بعمل على ماكينة scm تعمل بنظام الجى كود انا اريد تشغيلها بنظام الكاد كام لعمل برامج ثرى دى ؟ قامت الشركة التى اعمل بها باتصال للشركة المنتجة لبرنامج الارت كام لشراء نسخة منها فقالت لها الشركة لابد من شراء برنامج البوب كاد كام ايضا مع الارت ؟ لماذا ؟ قالو لعمل البرنامج على الارت وتظبيط التولز او الادوات ( البنط او اريش )عن طريق البوب كاد كام ؟ فهل هذا كلام صحيح ام نصب لشراء نسخة بوب ؟

للعملم لقد تم فعليا ارسال نسخة البوب بلدونجل باسطونة البوست بروسيسور ولا يوجد بوست لنوعية الماكينة التى اعمل عليها وهى scm ?

وفى انتظار ارسال نسخة الارت كام 


اسف على الاطالة لكن حاسيس ان اتنصب عليا 

ارجو الافادة


----------



## salah_design (5 مارس 2010)

im alive قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا اشتريت احد البرامج من امريكا وجاء معة دونجل ؟ انا اريد ان انسخ هذا الدونجل للعمل بة على جهاز اخر ؟ هل يوجد طريقة لعمل نسخة من الدنجل ؟
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز الحقيقة ما عندي علم بهذا الامر ولكني شاركت لكي ادعو الاخوة بذل اقصى جهودهم من اجل حل المشكلة وكلي ثقة ان هناك الكثير من الاخوة محبين المساعده اضم يدي بيدك راجيا ان تلق اسئلتك اجابة
كل التوفيق


----------



## im alive (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا صلاح على مشاركتك ويارب فعلا حد من الاخوة ميبخلش علينا بمعلومة تفيدنا كلنا


----------



## himaro (2 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج البوب كاد مش نصب ولا حاجة 
دة برنامج شغال 100x100
وممكن تبعت للشركة هي ح تبعتلك البوست بروسيسور زي ما انا عملت
بس الموضوع محتاج شوية تفكير مش اكتر
وبخصوص النسخ من الدونجل يا ريت لو حد يعرف يقول
انا مش عارف


----------



## ahmed mordy (12 ديسمبر 2010)

لا ممكن تعمل الكام بتاع ال 3 دى على الارت كام عادى لوحدة وممكن تشترى البوب كاد كام لوحدة يعمل ال 3 دى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن موديل واسم الموقع الخاص بالماكينه علشان نفهم هي بتشتغل ازاي ده اولا

ثانيا من واقع التجربه العمليه 

أقوم بتصميم الشكل المطلوب على الآرت كام ثم اقوم بحفظ ملف الجي كود المنتج ثم اقوم بنقله على الماك3 او الإي إم سي وتشغيله على الماكينه مباشرة ولا بود كاد ولا بودي جارد حتى

قد يختلف النظام في حالة استخدام ماكنتكم حسب نوع وحدة التحكم في الماكينه حيث انها منفصلة وتعمل بمفردها بدون كمبيوتر والله اعلم


----------

